# Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa



## rheinfischer70 (16. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wo im 4 Stunden Flugradius große Meeresfische vom Ufer gefangen werden? War bisher erfolglos in Side
 Rhodos, Side, GranCanaria und Ostmalle. Habe überwiegend geschnorchelt und nur in GranCanaria ganz vereinzelt große Rochen und Wolfsbarsche gesehen,


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*

Ebrodelta ist es durchaus möglich was größeres von Land zu erwischen. Zumindest nach dem was man so ließt...
 Heißt denn Ufernähe=du willst von Land Angeln?


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*

spanien (selber gesehen)  portugal (selber gefangen) frankreich (selber gehört).
oder rhein (selber erlitten).
große fische gibts da in ufernähe. 
und was nützt dir das jetzt?

ps: was sind denn große fische? fängt bei mir "schon" bei ~70cm an.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*

Sag das mit den 70cm mal uns Mittelmeerfraktion...  Obwohl, es gibt ja Barrakudas |bla:


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*

Europas Küsten reichen bis in die Barentssee und wie Island und Irland weit in den Atlantik. Da kann man auch enorm große Fische vom Ufer aus fangen. Außerdem gehören auch noch einige Küsten in sehr exotischen Gegenden rein rechtlich zu Europa. Zum Beispiel die Falklandinseln im Südatlantik, oder die diversen französichen Überseedepartements. Da geht schon was!


----------



## Jose (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Sag das mit den 70cm mal uns Mittelmeerfraktion...  Obwohl, es gibt ja Barrakudas |bla:



hatten wir doch schon diskutiert #216, fisch ~1m, 
dein vorschlag war palometta, bluefish war auch dabei


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*

Hi!
Es ist an wirklich vielen Orten möglich, richtig große, oder eher lange, Conger zu fangen.
Das mit den Adlerfischen wird ohne erfahrenen Einheimischen eher schwierig; man sucht die nach Gehör.... .
Auf den Kanaren geht natürlich fast alles.
Petri


----------



## **bass** (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*

Auch wenn's nicht immer die schönsten Plätze sind, aber die Deltas sind immer für grosse Fische bekannt!


----------



## volkerm (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*

In Portugal steigen im Frühjahr Adlerfische auf. Die können länger als der Fänger sein.


----------



## volkerm (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*

Mangels Angeltourismus in Portugal gibt es wenig Infos über dieses Revier. Nicht ohne.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*



Andal schrieb:


> . Außerdem gehören auch noch einige Küsten in sehr exotischen Gegenden rein rechtlich zu Europa. Zum Beispiel die Falklandinseln im Südatlantik, oder die diversen französichen Überseedepartements. Da geht schon was!



Na ja Andal,

 hierfür muss er dann schon doppelten Überschall fliegen wenn er nur 4 Stunden im Flieger sitzen will!!

 Grussen Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*



volkerm schrieb:


> Mangels Angeltourismus in Portugal gibt es wenig Infos über dieses Revier. Nicht ohne.


 

 Deshalb hoffen wir ja auf deine Erfahrungen. :m


----------



## ulfisch (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wo große Meeresfische in Ufernähe in Europa*

https://www.youtube.com/user/powerplay8/videos

Wir brauchen unbedingt diesen "unschuldig, pfeifenden Smiley"
der fehlt


----------

